

Ask HN: How to make sales happen? - sejje

I have a small service I recently finished building that is a marketing app for a specific niche. The niche is under-served (because it can&#x27;t be targeted well with SEO&#x2F;adwords), large, receptive to the product, and I have ~$700&#x2F;month in recurring revenue after 6 weeks.<p>An average customer is worth $50-$70&#x2F;month (profit), in my estimation, and is long-lived (predict 12+ month average).<p>A sales call takes 15-20 minutes average, but we never make a sale unless we&#x27;re talking to the owner (small, local businesses) and we have a lot of difficulty getting owners on the phone (cold calling). Most of our current sales have been in-person or through personal networks.<p>If I don&#x27;t want to do my own sales, can you guys give me an idea what&#x2F;how I should expect to pay someone?<p>Should this be a commission job? Hourly?
What would be a normal commission (or hourly)? xx% on all recurring sales? Bonus per new customer?
Is there a go-to place for this kind of worker?<p>Any specific advice for getting the owner on the phone in a non-deceptive way?<p>Any answer and all other input is quite welcome.
======
strwbrry
Hey

You mention sales 'call' I am assuming this means face-to-face and not as in
call via phone?

My opinion:

1\. Use professional cold caller to book appointments 2\. You seem to have
done a good job doing the sales calls in person, why not keep this up until
you reach MO RR of some level eg $5,000 3\. Then employ a hot sales person
with a proven track record, give him a decent basic but an awesome commission
structure

If you don't want to pay a basic then look at giving any new salesperson all
of the profit 100% for the first three months of a new customer. If you are
certain they will be around for 12 months then you will get the biggest share
but this will drive the sales person to get as many RR clients as possible.

Money talks with good sales people.

Keep on keeping on

@scottsbarlow

------
scottishguru
This sounds like a very interesting project. I'll have to admit, I'm
intrigued...

I come from a very strong sales and business development background and have
currently left the 9-5 grind to pursue freelance work that allows me to manage
my own time.

Aaaanyway... I'd be more than happy to have a chat with you and see if,
together, we can come up with a game plan for you.

Drop me an email when you get a chance: fortitude3141@gmail.com

I look forward to hearing from you!

------
javiani
I've been working on a similar problem, and have some ideas I would like to
test (on my dime, not yours.) Let's chat when you get a chance.
james.aviani@gmail.com

